# Need 1 for Shark Tournament - Texas City Dike 7/26



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I had one of my crew for this weekend get called to work this weekend so I am out 1 guy.

I am fishing in the "Big Pole Classic" held at the end of the TCD.

We will be fishing for Sharks, Ray, Jackfish and Bull Red.

Entry fee is $100 per species (per boat), I will be fishing Shark, Ray and Bull Red.

The Tournament is from 6:00 AM Saturday untill 12:00 Noon on Sunday. I will be fishing the total time. (30 hours)

We will split everything by 3 people. Entry Fees, Ice and Gas, I have the bait covered.

Call me if Interested!! Quick!! Roger 281-910-9522

BTW, I have all the Tackle we need.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

BTW.. we will split winnings after fuel and this is stricktly in the bay and jetties, no offshore...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Did you ever get that POS motor fixed? We might want to take that into consideration.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Bigwater said:


> Did you ever get that POS motor fixed? We might want to take that into consideration.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


No!! But it runs!!!!

Crew filled, thanks


----------

